# Sorry about the CIC officer thing.



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

I made a topic looking for input on their corps staff.   I apologize to anyone who may have been offended by it.   I think there may have been a misunderstanding with where I wanted it to go.   I was not there to bash the system or any individuals. I am not trying to change anything around or take on the world.   I've been around long enough to know it can't be done and all I can do is just continue to learn.   But just to clarify, I was looking for any little details or hints of what to avoid.   Ex. personal experiences and pro's and cons.   So again, sorry for any misunderstandings.

No reply's are required and feel free to lock it.


----------



## Franko (7 Dec 2005)

So what specifically are you looking for? Ideas to enhance training? 

I've been working with the cadet movement since 88....

How can I help?

Regards


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

I was just looking for some tips and hints about being a good officer.  Things I should try and avoid doing and maybe any tricks and secrets.  Any advice you're willing to share from your experience would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2005)

There are lots of Tips in various threadz on this site on how to be a Good Officer, A Good leader, A Good NCO.  I hope that you may find some comfort in them.  Try reading some of these threads and garner the info and wisdom being passed on in them.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

thanks and I'll be sure to check those out.  Is there anywhere that shares personal stories and lessons?  The JLC and leadership material is very useful. I find personal experience is a very powerful learning tool.  Whether it be my own or stuff passed down.


----------



## PViddy (7 Dec 2005)

CMJ,

Just to clarrify, you are enroling in the CIC soon ? I may be able to help.  send me a PM with any specific you wish to know.

cheers

PV


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (7 Dec 2005)

No no no, it wasn't you at all. Thats not why I suggested it was locked. I wish that we could have a discussion like that as mature individuals. But some people don't think before they type and it becomes a heated debate. Good on you for trying though.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> No no no, it wasn't you at all. Thats not why I suggested it was locked. I wish that we could have a discussion like that as mature individuals. But some people don't think before they type and it becomes a heated debate. Good on you for trying though.



   I know what you mean now.  And ya, you're right.  I think we have a good thing going here now.


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

How does Leadership as an officer differ from leadership as an NCO?


----------



## c.jacob (7 Dec 2005)

Ya, I knew that.  That's more command than leadership.


----------



## Jungle (7 Dec 2005)

There is no difference. There are ten Principles of Leadership, and they apply to everyone in a Leadership position, regardless of rank or responsabilities.
BTW, the person who commands the largest number of subordinates is the section Commander (usually a Sgt). He commands 8 to 10 people, while the Platoon Commander commands 3 section commanders, the Company Commander commands 3 Platoon Commanders etc...


----------



## Sloaner (8 Dec 2005)

As a CIC officer you will be required to play several roles.  You will be spending quite a bit of time applying your training and doing the work of administering the cadet program and conducting training regardless of the section at your unit they put you into.  Remember that you will often be the supervisor, and the instructor, so you need to offer constructive but honest evaluations of an individuals performance.  You will also be a trainee and must be willing to accept the criticism of your peers, superiors, and subordinates from time to time as each offer a valuable perspective on how you do your job.

You will also often perform the role of a mentor, beyond simple skills.  It has been my experience that over time the cadets do seem to "bond" with their officers and often will seek advice on dealing with the daily realities they face.  Be honest, be concerned, and listen.  Offer advice sparingly, but help your cadets make decisions for themselves.  Always escalate issues in a timely fashion, and pay attention to what your cadets are asking from you.

"Socialize" when possible with your fellow officers, both CIC and from the Reg F and PRes, to establish a network of experience and ensure you learn from what they can tell you.  Draw on your expereinces, and learn from those of others.  Always remember that your beest advice will come from Snr NCO's because they have been there and done that (speaking largely of the PRes and RegF types not your senior cadets, but don't discount them either).  Be respectful of others positions and it will eventually earn you their respect.  Try and live the aims of the program (i.e. physical fitness, community involvelement, etc.) and your example will be clearer in the minds of your fellow officers and cadets, never ask them to do something you aren't perfectly willing to do yourself.

Beyond that, keep an open mind, and check your assumptions regularly.  You'll figure it all out in time, there is no quick answer or quick fix.


----------



## PViddy (8 Dec 2005)

And besides, you have BOQ to look forward to! everything you do will be about leadership and the orders process (SMESC).  I am sure you are frothing at the mouth right now.

But seriously, Sloaner has offered some excellent advice, learn from other officers in your Sqn./Corps.  Your cadet experience will also help on courses.

cheers

PV


----------

